# Modeling interest waning - again!



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I know that a few of our people have been out of the loop, and have come back, but I've been making props, models, and costumes forever now. This marks my thirtieth year doing this. I got out of modeling for myself for a while. This has happened a lot in the past even before I ever joined the modeling forums! I didn't hear about them until 2008. Until that time I didn't know that they even existed. I was exited, but locked out of the rpf, and rebuffed from RI, and I didn't know anyone until I talked to a guy on evilbay about the Salzo X-wing kits that were being sold all the time (around late summer of 2008) when he told me that I could join the modeling forums. I was aware of the modeling clubs, but they're nothing like the forums. In the clubs everyone talks about technique, and sources for materials, then goes off to talk to someone else. Here, and other places on the internet share a lot more information - sometimes more than you wish to know, and other times not enough. I was invited, but never felt welcomed to most of these forums, and I still don't. No matter which one I join. Maybe it's just me. Well, I feel that interest dying - again!!  

The modeling bug bit me again, only for an X-wing fighter. After seeing what some people could do, and seeing the reference photos that are floating around the internet now, I thought I'd give it a shot again. Only now I don't want to build anymore, but make models now. I'll finish the ones that I started so long ago, but when I feel the time is right. It's fall now, and I'll start painting again because it's cooler outside, and no bugs at the moment, and the humidity is lower. I feel that once I finish these projects, and the ones that I wish to do that I won't be of much use here anymore! I just don't see the point of staying on these forums since I don't have the time now to do model building, or making them with the other projects that I have going on, whether, or not I like it. Maybe the building bug will bite again, but I don't see it lasting much longer now. ​ 
This has nothing to do with infractions, run ins with other members, or my reputation for being a "bad boy" on the forum - I just don't know how much longer the hey-day of modeling will last for me personally. This is something that I have been thinking about for almost two years, now all the time, and money - and friends that were willing to help me have just about vanished. I have quite a few models, but just about all the ones that I wish to build, and there are a few that I want to get around to finishing, and a couple that I would like to make. I just don't know if I'll stay with modeling as a whole. The interest comes, and then goes. I have a HUGE problem with the living situation, but that only compounds my trouble, and is now taking precedent over my life, and throwing a HUGE monkey wrench into the works. Maybe I should just finish what I have now, then call it quits, and stick to playing video games like all my friends? Am I wrong for feeling this way, or am I just getting old?Does anyone else feel this way? I've been wrestling with this for a LOOOOONNNNGGG time, and I think I see the light at the end of my modeling tunnel, only it's not the light of day, but a trainwreck that I've been sent into. Maybe I got myself in more than I could handle? I don't know. Maybe someone here can tell me what's going on, am I getting too old? I have health problems like bleeding, but from an unknown source. Nothing points to the obvious, but from time to time, I've wiped blood from my body when going to the bathroom. No one seems to know where, or how I'm bleeding, but I am. My mother is up in her years, and has more health problems now than ever before. This also adds to the stress, so I think I'll finish what I need to, and post all that I can, and be done with it for good.​ 

~ Chris​


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Dyonisis said:


> I know that a few of our people have been out of the loop, and have come back, but I've been making props, models, and costumes forever now. This marks my thirtieth year doing this. I got out of modeling for myself for a while. This has happened a lot in the past even before I ever joined the modeling forums! I didn't hear about them until 2008. Until that time I didn't know that they even existed. I was exited, but locked out of the rpf, and rebuffed from RI, and I didn't know anyone until I talked to a guy on evilbay about the Salzo X-wing kits that were being sold all the time (around late summer of 2008) when he told me that I could join the modeling forums. I was aware of the modeling clubs, but they're nothing like the forums. In the clubs everyone talks about technique, and sources for materials, then goes off to talk to someone else. Here, and other places on the internet share a lot more information - sometimes more than you wish to know, and other times not enough. I was invited, but never felt welcomed to most of these forums, and I still don't. No matter which one I join. Maybe it's just me. Well, I feel that interest dying - again!!
> 
> The modeling bug bit me again, only for an X-wing fighter. After seeing what some people could do, and seeing the reference photos that are floating around the internet now, I thought I'd give it a shot again. Only now I don't want to build anymore, but make models now. I'll finish the ones that I started so long ago, but when I feel the time is right. It's fall now, and I'll start painting again because it's cooler outside, and no bugs at the moment, and the humidity is lower. I feel that once I finish these projects, and the ones that I wish to do that I won't be of much use here anymore! I just don't see the point of staying on these forums since I don't have the time now to do model building, or making them with the other projects that I have going on, whether, or not I like it. Maybe the building bug will bite again, but I don't see it lasting much longer now. ​
> This has nothing to do with infractions, run ins with other members, or my reputation for being a "bad boy" on the forum - I just don't know how much longer the hey-day of modeling will last for me personally. This is something that I have been thinking about for almost two years, now all the time, and money - and friends that were willing to help me have just about vanished. I have quite a few models, but just about all the ones that I wish to build, and there are a few that I want to get around to finishing, and a couple that I would like to make. I just don't know if I'll stay with modeling as a whole. The interest comes, and then goes. I have a HUGE problem with the living situation, but that only compounds my trouble, and is now taking precedent over my life, and throwing a HUGE monkey wrench into the works. Maybe I should just finish what I have now, then call it quits, and stick to playing video games like all my friends? Am I wrong for feeling this way, or am I just getting old?Does anyone else feel this way? I've been wrestling with this for a LOOOOONNNNGGG time, and I think I see the light at the end of my modeling tunnel, only it's not the light of day, but a trainwreck that I've been sent into. Maybe I got myself in more than I could handle? I don't know. Maybe someone here can tell me what's going on, am I getting too old? I have health problems like bleeding, but from an unknown source. Nothing points to the obvious, but from time to time, I've wiped blood from my body when going to the bathroom. No one seems to know where, or how I'm bleeding, but I am. My mother is up in her years, and has more health problems now than ever before. This also adds to the stress, so I think I'll finish what I need to, and post all that I can, and be done with it for good.​
> ...


Yeah, Chris. I feel the same. The 350 TOS E will be my Swan Song, I planned that all along from the day they announced it. That is why money is no object when it comes to her. I plan to pull out all the stops, and just go ape. Already found a permanent home for her when I'm gone. The Public Library here in town will be awarded her in my will. Several young and capable hands in our modeling club will be entrusted with her cleaning, maintenence and upkeep, passing along their job to younger hands when they can no longer service her. My gift and legasy to Trek fans everywhere.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I hear you Chris. I have been building models since 1975. There have been times when my interests shifted to other hobbies, like airsoft, RC racing, movie prop collecting, etc. I always came back to modeling though. I wasn't that good at racing. At one point I had about 10 different hobby quality RC cars, not the cheap ToysRUs kind, but the ones built and raced on tracks. Both gas and electric. Now I have one, Traxxas TMAXX. I used to have about 2 dozen gas powered airoft guns, now I have one, a TM Hi-Capa 5.1. 

Thru all these different interests/hobbies I put modeling on the back burner. But I always came back. It was the one hobby I really enjoyed and was really good at, IMHO. 

I am a member of many modeling forums, some sadly, no longer exist. I belong to RPF, SSM, Hobbytalk, Finescale Modeler, ModelCars, Resinilluminati, the Clubhouse, and several others I think. 

I learned to be a contributing member to most of those forums. Some I don't frequent as much. But I did learn some things which is why I still enjoy the hobby. I learned that I am not always right. I don't know everything. I contribute what I do know and I try to learn new techniques. I keep an open mind when I read what others who have more experience than I have to say. I even keep an open mind when I read what new members have to say. I don't know everything.

This hobby is full of new ideas we find out almost every day. Everyone has something they know that can be useful to others. No matter how long you have been building models. You just have to have an open mind.

But, there can be problems. People who join forums and strut around with the knowledge they do posses and proclaim themselves the master of all knowledge. These are the people who don't stay around. Chris, this is not directed at you specifically. You know as well as I that we both were at one point memebers of many of the same forums. We both have seen members at many forums banned for one thing or another. Many here recently have been banned simply for failure to have an open mind. It's happened here and at every other forum with different people.

If you (meaning everyone) love building models and want to continue, share and learn, you need to have an open mind. Not a single person knows everything. Everyone has something to share. Everyone has something to learn.

*An open mind leads to great things, great models and great wonders. Lets all have an open mind and the future will be bright and certainly enjoyable for us all.*


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

a personal story. I have been building models pretty much my whole life and yes their was dry spells for me. I am disabled with limited concentration but I am good with my hands. At one time I could sit for hours on a model and the time would fly by but I would really get into it. When I became disabled I just couldn't get into it and I didn't understand why. Today I have come back somewhat. And I'm on a roll, I have built 2 models since the end of 2011 and and currently working on my third. I built first a Star Trek VI Klingon Cruiser I had for nearly 20 years and then I built a Revell/Germany Original Starship Enterprise that took 4 months to build. I named it the U.S.S. Potemkin. I am currently working on a Star Trek IV Enterprise A and I like how its coming out. These are not just put together models. I have put substantial time and work into them. I still have to learn how to post pictures but my modeling is back as best it can be and I love it! Guy.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

That's a great story Guy. We have to remember this is a *hobby* for most. It's something we enjoy doing in our spare time. Some have more or less time than others do. This hobby is not a race or about trying to out-do someone else. Enjoy what you do.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

robiwon said:


> This hobby is not a race or about trying to out-do someone else. Enjoy what you do.


My only criteria is myself - I try to build one a month (I'm a little ahead this year, now working on my 15th for the year), and I try to do a little better every time.

And when I look at other peoples' work, it's not with the thought of outdoing them, it's with the thought of learning from them.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That sounds like me John P. I did retire at the end of last year and have been on a roll ever since. Of course I also started that thread recently about if you left modeling why did you return. I never really left but did other types of modeling activities for a long while. For me modeling let's me use some skills I seem to have naturally. I love working with my hands and building and painting things, I always have. And I love building things that are called "geeky" to see them on display afterwards. I would never fill my shelves with things I simply bought already made. It is that afterglow when you realize you did that yourself. And personally I feel it is an accomplishment. I think too many people take the easy way out these days and if you have to work to do something right it is too much. I wish more kids did it like we did growing up but all the social and entertainment stuff out there that doesn't require any effort is wasting the time of a goodly part of the current generation. Model on I always say.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Like John I just build for myself. I am always working on something but don't post most of it because its not that interesting and mostly a learning experience or experiment for myself. At the moment I'm building a victorian dollhouse for my wife and will put off any model work until I'm done. This board is fascinating in all it various hobby classifications. I enjoy looking at posts of things I don't collect or build as well. I learn from all of it.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

I like building models, and I don't think too much about it.

Of course, I also can't get into Philosophy courses, either. I guess I'm either shallow (a negative way to put it) or a here-and-now person (a positive way to put it).



P.S. Wait'll you see the Edison Frankenstein diorama I'm working on!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I wonder too if some people lose interest because of a narrow focus/lack of interest in other subjects/only build X and only X type of kits, etc.

I have never had any lack of interest in modeling. But I build military kits, sci fi, figures, dioramaas, cars, ships, scratch build balsa flying models, etc. There is ALWAYS something new, interesting, captivating to work on. Maybe one particular model may become boring or a hassle but that just makes way for something new. I have a friend, on the other hand, that ONLY builds 1/48 world war II tank models. So he gets maybe 2 toylike weekend build kits a year to work with and the other 54 weeks a year are spent waiting and waiting and waiting for something to come out.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

I really like building models bit I really love Star Trek, Lost In Space and Space:1999 and Battlestar Galactica models, but there are fairly limited kits available so I build other things as well. If you look at my model shelves you see the sci-fi stuff but mixed in there are cars, trucks, camper trailers, aircraft, ships, figure kits, submarines, scratchbuilt subjects and a couple of "garage" kits. Right now I have spent two months building a 1:35 scale Space:1999 hawk using the Apollo Rockets in the AMT man In Space set as the basis. During that time I also am helping a friend with his Psycho House which is being built as the house from Psycho 4. I also have numerous unfinished kits due to the fact I burned out on the subject before I finished it, but I do eventually go back and finish them, my TOS B.G. Cylon Raider and Viper spent three years hiding in my closet before they were finished, my oldest unfinished kis is ther 1:96 U.S.S. Constitution that was started by a co-worker in 1968 but all the parts still exist to complete it and one day that will happen.
I have went through spells, sometimes lasting several months where I could not stand the thought of building a model, so I do other things, but I always come back. It is usually a scratchbuild idea that brings me out of it. Year before last it was my 1:35 scale H.L. Hunley that got me building again followed by a 1:24 scale scratchbuild of the Matchbox/Lesney Trailer Caravan, Last year it was the Gemini 12, and later in the year a Star Trek Aqua Shuttle and then this year it has been a 1:16 recreation of the little homebuilt trailer that my dad built in 1965 that we liven in until 1978 and the Hawk. I probably complete 5 to 6 models a year, including the scratchbuilds and I enjoy coming here to share my builds and progress with everyone.
Bottom line, we all go through spells where we put it down for a while, if you really like doing this hobby, you will never truly abandon it. I can only hope that when I die many years from now I will be found dead, slumped over my work table, an unfinished kit in front of me with the part I was preparing to glue in place stuck to my fingers with an episode of Lost in Space playing on the TV. I know that sounds sad, but at least I would be happy


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

robiwon said:


> I hear you Chris. I have been building models since 1975. There have been times when my interests shifted to other hobbies, like airsoft, RC racing, movie prop collecting, etc. I always came back to modeling though. I wasn't that good at racing. At one point I had about 10 different hobby quality RC cars, not the cheap ToysRUs kind, but the ones built and raced on tracks. Both gas and electric. Now I have one, Traxxas TMAXX. I used to have about 2 dozen gas powered airoft guns, now I have one, a TM Hi-Capa 5.1.
> 
> Thru all these different interests/hobbies I put modeling on the back burner. But I always came back. It was the one hobby I really enjoyed and was really good at, IMHO.
> 
> ...


I edited your post to reflect what I've been thinking personally. I don't know everything either. I don't hate you guys, nor am I angry that you use Future brand floor polish on your models, or any other techniques that I don't approve of, but I just don't want to you use something trusting it, then get burned as I did. I've used Elmers' type glue on my windows, and windscreens of cars thinking it would be clear (BIG MISTAKE), and used model glue as a "clear coat" (said in a "I'm so doped up voice) thinking that this was a good idea! I've ruined so damn many models that I can't tell you how much it would cost in todays money, but I had a neighbor that had a son that was a few years older than me. Well he was too old for models, and toys, but I was just a young pup. He doted on me because his son was an only child, and I loved models. This led to an obsession with them. Of course there were no video games, except Space Invaders, Pac-Man, and the usual arcade garbage, so modeling was my love of first choice. When I said I have skills that most of the modelers here don't posess - I meant I have electronics expericence, welding (limited), extensive wood working, automotive, and artistic talent (portraits, landscapes, animals, real life, etc.) I'm not saying that I'm a better modeler than anyone else here, but I use all that I know to draw from since there was no one to show me the ropes. Most of the models I built when I was a kid were rarely ever painted. I have learned a lot about casting, and making moulds which are a huge improvement over making everything from scratch! I just wish I could learn something about myself in the process. I read so much about others doing this - I wish I could be more attentive (damn attention deficit disorder)! This has made my life chaos! 

Fast forward a few years. I had destroyed a lot of models - stuff that was one of a kind limited edition of so many, and ones that went out of production shortly after being released. He (neighbor) worked at Kreskys' - Kmart as a stock worker. He had first hand of everything. Doug (neighbor) was Dad when I didn't have one. He gave us ham around Christmas, and money when there was none. This man was an angel, in more ways than one. I loved him like a father, even though he was much older than my biological father (whom I barely know to this day). I had so much fun playing with all those cars, and trucks. It was all that they mostly released since these were so popular. This brings back a few good memories. 



Guy Schlicter said:


> a personal story. I have been building models pretty much my whole life and yes their was dry spells for me. I am disabled with limited concentration but I am good with my hands. At one time I could sit for hours on a model and the time would fly by but I would really get into it. When I became disabled I just couldn't get into it and I didn't understand why. These are not just put together models. I have put substantial time and work into them. I still have to learn how to post pictures but my modeling is back as best it can be and I love it! Guy.


I edited your post for brevity. 

Most of the models I have are over the counter, but all are built by me. My problem is that having trouble with keeping things from falling out of my hands - I have a lot of hand strength missing than ever before. My shelf space is all used up, so I have nowhere to display them. This compounded with all the trouble at home makes me ever more bitter, and it's been spilling onto the forum for a long time. This is by far my worst year yet!! 



walsing said:


> Like John I just build for myself. I am always working on something but don't post most of it because its not that interesting and mostly a learning experience or experiment for myself. At the moment I'm building a victorian dollhouse for my wife and will put off any model work until I'm done. This board is fascinating in all it various hobby classifications. I enjoy looking at posts of things I don't collect or build as well. I learn from all of it.


 I started building the "Beacon Hill" doll house by Greenleaf. This was a Victorian doll house that had a lot of beautiful architechture, and real wood floors. My cousins' NOW ex-wife, and I were starting this right after her first born son was home from the hospital. We started building it together, but when they moved she put it in storage. Somehow they couldn't pay for it to be stored, so they lost it. Now there's no telling where it is, or who has it. We never got any further than the foundation, and the first floor.  I guess that I'll build one of these when I get a lot older for my niece when she grows up to have children of her own ( I don't have kids of my own). 



Tim Casey said:


> I like building models, and I don't think too much about it.
> 
> Of course, I also can't get into Philosophy courses, either. I guess I'm either shallow (a negative way to put it) or a here-and-now person (a positive way to put it).
> 
> ...


 I try not to think too much about it either, but sometimes I get caught up in everything going on around me, and that ruins my enjoyment of both modeling, and life! 



djnick66 said:


> I wonder too if some people lose interest because of a narrow focus/lack of interest in other subjects/only build X and only X type of kits, etc.
> 
> I have never had any lack of interest in modeling. But I build military kits, sci fi, figures, dioramaas, cars, ships, scratch build balsa flying models, etc. There is ALWAYS something new, interesting, captivating to work on. Maybe one particular model may become boring or a hassle but that just makes way for something new. I have a friend, on the other hand, that ONLY builds 1/48 world war II tank models. So he gets maybe 2 toylike weekend build kits a year to work with and the other 54 weeks a year are spent waiting and waiting and waiting for something to come out.


See that's the thing - there was a lot of things that made me happy. Most of that I can no longer do because now my spine realigns itself (slipped discs), and it causes me pain to sit for a long time, and partial paralysis on the left side of my body. My hands are getting weaker, and now my left eye is getting astigmatism in it. I also have a lot of emotional problems that I need to work through. This keeps me from being as productive as I wish I could. Then there are times when I wanted to say something, but refrain, then there are times when I wish I could share more, but have no place to work at the moment. I have a board that I lay over my lap that I work on, but only for a short time. I sit on the side of my bed to type this since I no longer have access to the room (my brother's in) to set up my desktop computer. (SIGH) This makes it ever more difficult to be happy about anything! I won't go into it right now, but my life just got a lot more hectic recently.

I got caught up in the "CLBrown" thread, but I have nothing against this guy personally. What I said was in the heat of anger towards other individuals from other forums, not pointed towards him, or anyone on this forum. The clubhouse won't allow me in, or even reply to my emails since I don't have a Verizon email account any more now that Frontier has taken over, and therefore I only have a "free email account" with hotmail, and yahoo. The Yahoo account I use for forums, and the hotmail I use for personal use, and for business. Resin Illuminati rejected my membership as when I registered I got an email that said "Your account has been deleted. Reason for ban: None given. Date when ban will be lifted: Never." Kitty of Starship modeler said that she got the same message when she tried to register. I guess you need to be referred by someone there? 

I was banished from the rpf - why is still a mystery to this day. I'm pretty sure that "micdavis" had something to do with it. All this happened after he posted a bunch of hate posts on there in his thread. All this because of an innocent comment that I made. Now I wish I never joined. Anyway, I reported it to the moderator, and all was deleted, and the instigator of it was reprimanded until he cried about it to the moderators which have now changed the rules. Well, in the meantime I was minding my own business when I get a PM from davis (two weeks later) decreeing that I was a "trouble maker, and that I wasn't showing a whole lot." I should've sent this to the moderators, but I replied stupidly instead. Not TWO DAYS later I was banned as a former member that I never heard of, nor even knew existed!!







Still to this very day I don't know, and I no longer care! I'm sure that he deleted my message, then put in his own between the quote brackets, then forwarded to a different moderator. 

I've been invited to every forum, except finescale. They simply delete offending messages without a word. No banishments (except for the most serious offenses), no infractions, or favouritism. It's as simple as you can get. Why can't they all be that way? There are a few that I was a member of that no longer exists which is a shame as they had a lot of promise. All these shenanegans that go on behind the scenes, and drama are unneccessary. I hope that I can keep my big mouth shut the next time someone says something I don't agree with!







It's so easy to get lured into a pissing match with someone on any forum for any reason, which is why I only come here now. I feel there are kindred spirits amoung me on this forum, and a few enemies that follow me around just to pounce at the first change they can get to report me because of some stupid grudge for something that I said eons ago! Why all the hate? Just let it go, people!! LET IT GO!! You know who I'm talking to - the ones that report me, but have to leave a nasty message before the thread is locked. I don't understand it - I just don't! There's no sense in it. After all, isn't this JUST a hobby that we all (those who actually build models) share a love for? 

~ Chris​


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Well Chris, if I were you, I would put modeling on the back burner for now. Box everything up and store it someplace safe. Take a sabatical from the modeling forums. Get whatever personnel issues that are bothering you or going on in your life taken care of first. It seems to be really effecting you. Family comes first before all others. That is what is important in life. Devote your time to sorting out those issues so you can become a happier, healthier person. When all is right with your home life, then come back with a renewed interest and passion for modeling!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

At this point I can only echo much of what has already been said. I've been building models since the late 60s, and I find it's one of the few hobbies I keep coming back to. Certainly there are times when my interest wanes, life brings other priorities, health issues intervene, and so on, but I always seem to find my way back one way or another. After more than 40 years I think I still find it interesting because I'm still learning and trying to get it right; the day I build a kit that I'm 100% happy with will probably be the day I stop for good.

But that's _my_ story. Everybody has their own. Chris, whether or not you continue to pursue this hobby, I sincerely hope the negative issues in your life improve.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you gentlemen, but I think Robert has already confirmed my worst fears. I think it's time for me to move on to other things to get them out of my way. I can't be productive, or even happy about doing what I love (loved), that's when you know it's time to leave it alone. I don't want the drama that's destoyed my personal life to ruin my modeling life with the people on here that I have come to love, and appreciate for not just what they do, but what they mean to me. I know that I'm no angel, but the wounds of the past, and present are surfacing again, and until I can get better there's just no getting around it! 

Many of you guys are close to my heart, and have put up with a lot of my shenegans as well. I've had a lot of good times despite the rough patches, but I'll be saying my farewell here as soon as I finish my X-wing project. I'll come back when and (IF) I can do so in a much better frame of mind. Thank you all for your comments, and concerns over the years that I have been a member, and for those who are offended by my very presence - I'm sorry. I don't hold any grudges as those just make matters worse. There are those who have supported me through some of the hardest times for me here, and on other forums. I'll still be lurking in the shadows, I just won't be able to participate. I need to get my head clear of the garbage that has filled it in recent past. Until this happens I don't know when, or if I'll be back any time soon. I guess it's better to walk away from it all than to ruin what I have tried to desparately to build up all this time! I hope that I can come back recharged with a much better frame of mind - not to attack other people who don't share my opinions, or thoughts no matter what they may be.

I know that what I said about CLBrown was misconstrued, as I don't know him very well, and I don't want anyone to think I had a beef with him, or anyone else here that did! I just heard second hand information that I took very seriously as it came from a moderator - not another member. This wasn't gossip. Unfortunately, Mr. Brown was banned for things that went on behind the scenes that none of us were privy to. I just laughed at the wikibrownapidia since there have been so many others that have come here, and other forums to do the same thing. I touch type (look at the screen while typing), but I'm fast enough that I can leave a long post in a few minutes, but I don't brag about it. I understand that he was a little over the top on some things, but entertaining nonetheless at times. I'll miss that too. Banishment is not to be taken lightly - especially permanent bans. This only when there is no other alternative, or recourse to rectify a members bad behaviour. I know - I've had my share of punishment brought on by hyjinks of my own. On a lighter note: I won't have to worry about that anymore - I won't be around anyway. This is just something that I _have _to do, not something I want to do! I'll be here in spirit, until I can get back into it, if not - well I had a good time, and learned a geat deal about most of the movie props, and models that we have all come to love, and admire thanks you guys, and others that I have talked to in the industry. 

Well, with that being said I'll be gone for a while before I can post anything in my X-wing thread. I need to get some work done, and maybe that will get my head in the game rather than being the loner against the world thinking that has caused me so much trouble! Thank you all again for befriending me, and putting up with me for so long! And, thank you for all your insight to everyday life, and confidential things that you've all shared. :wave:

~ Chris​


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

I've said it before and I say it again: Smile, for we are the last of a dying breed. Contradictory, you say? Not so fast...

Day in and out for several years now, I've worked with kids from ages 12 to 18. I have seen what I believe to be the "breeding out" of attention spans. Not getting conspiratorial there, not saying it's deliberate (though I sometimes wonder). Occam's Razor being what it is, I prefer to tell myself it's just the inevitable result of them - and us - now having the informational world at their - and our - fingertips. As a teen, could anything have competed with that for us? I know I probably wouldn't have developed the patience that resulted in the modest modeling skills I now have...the ability to visualize and end product and finnagle highly unorthodox ways to get there. No, not if I had then what they have now.

I used to think the majority of today's boys (since modelbuilding has traditionally tended to be a boy's field) would not have the patience to sit with a model kit and see their creative vision to fruition. I've now come to believe that, by and large, they CANNOT do it. Why? Because even the interest in doing it is partly a learned skill that no elder in their lives has modeled for them, so to speak...not the way it was for most of us. 

There are always exceptions, I know that, and there will be. I'm speaking of the general rule here. From what I've seen first hand, today's kids couldn't spend 30 minutes attempting to correctly build any kit of their choice because they wouldn't know where to start. Even if they did, they wouldn't see the point because they simply cannot SEE the end goal nor the appeal of overcoming the challenges of reaching it.

Tying that into my own modeling _ennui:_ I've now built everything I cared to build. I can't believe I actually typed that, but it's true. The only remaining kits that might appeal to me are the Wildlife kits, and perhaps the two pirates, but I can die happily without ever completing any of them. 

And you know what? That's fine. I'm at peace with it. I still *LOVE* to look at others' builds - especially original WIPs - the visions, the challenges, the frustrations, the successes - and will continue to do so. But _my_ fire has, I believe, pretty much burned out for the last time. Plus, vision is gradually failing, and hands (even at 43) aren't as finely tuned as they once were. Say-lah-vee, as the Belgians say.

I think it's great that John forces himself (if that's the right word...perhaps "disciplines" is better) to build a kit a month. I truly, _truly _admire that. But for me, at that point it'd be like forcing myself to go jogging: I'm over 1/2 way to my statistical shelf date so it's just not worth it anymore.

Disagree if you will but we are to out-of-the-box plastic figure modeling what some of our fathers were to Tom Mix: the last remaining fans. I suspect within a few decades, what interest remains will be largely academic and/or in the hands of pure collectors, like radium glass or old sealed packs of razor blades are today: an interesting but largely useless curiosity from a bygone time that people can no longer _quite_ understand. 

Yet each and all of you - Dionysus and everyone else - have done_ extraordinary_ things in and for this hobby. So _"revel in your time!" _

And if the time comes you feel led to leave the stage, _"Turn the page,"_ as Picard said. It's just one of the interesting aspects of mortality. I'm okay with it. Are you?


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

*Don't plan to quit -- anytime soon*

Folks
I've been building since my first kit -- an AMT 1949 Mercury -- bought in 1964. I have more kits down in my basement and in my closets than I ever will build, unless I live to be 150.

Being as that probably won't happen, I'll just continue working on kits -- sporadically, since I'm still a wage earner at age 58 -- and will produce what I produce. As long as I'm physically able, I'll keep sticking parts together with Tenax and slathering paint on plastic. I know that when I finally move on to that great workbench in the sky, I'll leave plenty behind here.

But that's what grandsons are for!

Jeff


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Sir Dyonisis:

I don't know you well. For sure you are a very talented scale modeler. 
You seem like a good guy and a decent person. You merit better than the mental anguish you are having over something you enjoy.

My 2 cents worth.

Make a lifechanging decision. Go see a Doctor. Get yourself into the Medical System. Today is the best time in history in our country to position yourself for affordable healthcare. Especially if (through no fault of your own) you are challenged by limited resources. How can you make good decisions if you do not feel well physically? When was the last time you had a physical? Or any basic bloodwork, bloodpressure. Do you have a proper or balanced diet? Have you neglected yourself in your effort as the primary caretaker for your mother? Pickup the phone, use the internet for research, but talk to someone who cares and can help. Thats more than half the battle.


----------

